

Move Evaluation in Go Using Deep Convolutional Neural Networks - jhartmann
http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.6564

======
jhartmann
This is very interesting, they have trained a 12 layer network to play Go, and
that does quite well by itself. They also have built an asynchronous Monte-
Carlo search + Neural Network implementation as a proof of concept. More
awesome stuff out of the Google DeepMind and Google Brain groups.

